# Arbor Day Found.



## cory30 (Apr 22, 2012)

I know this is for aquarium plants, but I think we all appreciate any plant or trees in general. I made a donation to the Arbor Day Foundation and became a member. I received 10 free trees and 2 Lilac bushes with my welcome packet. Got everything planted 2 days ago and i'm pretty excited. The trees were 2 Washington Hawethornes,2 Sargent Crabapples,2 White Flowering Dogwoods, 2 Eastern Redbuds, and 2 Goldenrain Trees. We also put in an order for 2 Sugar Maples ( beautiful!!), a Hydrangea Pee Gee tree, a Prariefire Crabapple, a Lacebark Elm, 2 Forsythias, and with order we get a free Red Maple. Our landscape is about to get a whole lot more beautiful!!!


----------

